# Small RG Cubans...



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been enjoying some smaller Cubans lately: the San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe, RASCC, Party Shorts, Super Partagas, Party Petit Corona Especial (ya think I'm in a Partgagas rut??) 
I'm looking at Trinidad Reyes and Bolivar Petit Coronas next. Does anyone have some favorite small Cuban they like and think I should try?
I just love these little guys, they have opened a whole new world for me. A whole new slope!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I would get some reyes. However, I may be biased because I ran out about 6 months ago and I have been craving them ever since. The bolis are also quite good though. With winter coming, the reyes will be a quicker smoke, not sure if that matters at all, but it may be important.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I picked up some Upmann Coronas Minors a few weeks back, there an 08 box and are smoking well with some nice flavors IMO !


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

My friend, who buys cc's online, says that the Boli PCs are awesome:gossip:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the Boli PC's.... I did really enjoy my reyes the other night though too, but I'd say I like the Boli a little better.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Bolivar Gold Medal for the win, Bob.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

If you think those are small, I have a box of 02 Medaille d'Oro No. 4 that are amazing. People tend to look at me funny when I smoke them.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

The whole La Gloria Cubana brand is famous for their small RG :wink:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

40 to 44 RG Cubans, which are being quoted here, are not considered small sizes. Under 40 is small RG. The LGC's are typically small RG and superb smokes if you like panatelas. The 40 to 46 RG Cubans are considered the classic sizes against which all others are judged. Just my 0.02c


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When I think small I think

LGC Med D'or #4
Monte Esp #2
Cohiba Especiales



All are fantastic smokes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Not really a fan of small ring gauge cigars with the exception of Cohiba Lanceros ,Cohiba Corona's especial's, Monte Especials #2. La Gloria cubana makes a bunch to me they taste like smoking celery stalks. As for Petite Corona's i love em all not really a bad one in the bunch.:yo:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I absolutely love the Partagas Serie du Connoisseur No. 3 :dr


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> I absolutely love the Partagas Serie du Connoisseur No. 3 :dr


I was wondering how long it would be before you JUMPED on this one...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> 40 to 44 RG Cubans, which are being quoted here, are not considered small sizes. Under 40 is small RG. The LGC's are typically small RG and superb smokes if you like panatelas. The 40 to 46 RG Cubans are considered the classic sizes against which all others are judged. Just my 0.02c


I don't know Warren... The OP was I think referring to shorter smokes, with no mention of ring gauge. Trini Reyes, Boli PC, and to me Monte N0.4's are smoking well.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before you JUMPED on this one...


LOL You know I love me some small smokes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> I don't know Warren... The OP was I think referring to shorter smokes, with no mention of ring gauge. Trini Reyes, Boli PC, and to me Monte N0.4's are smoking well.


I gotta agree with Warren on this one John it would appear he is an expert on smaller errrr!!!!! never mind!:spank::croc::lol::fencing:opcorn:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta agree with Warren on this one John it would appear he is an expert on smaller errrr!!!!! never mind!:spank::croc::lol::fencing:opcorn:


Good morning Brother! Take a look at the original post, there is no mention of ring gauge, only 'smaller' smokes. That is why I think he is referring to shorter smokes, and not thinner ones.-j en garde!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

havanajohn said:


> Good morning Brother! Take a look at the original post, there is no mention of ring gauge, only 'smaller' smokes. That is why I think he is referring to shorter smokes, and not thinner ones.-j en garde!


Right you are, except for the title of the thread.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Right you are, except for the title of the thread.


And you are correct! I guess we are BOTH right. Smoke on!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

*+1 Boli PC
+1 H.Upmann PC
+1 Por Larranaga PC* which were recently gifted to me by another BOTL here and they were excellent for such an economy smoke.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't care if this doesn't count, but Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas are pretty awesome!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

havanajohn said:


> And you are correct! I guess we are BOTH right. Smoke on!!!


:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Good morning Brother! Take a look at the original post, there is no mention of ring gauge, only 'smaller' smokes. That is why I think he is referring to shorter smokes, and not thinner ones.-j en garde!


It was said tongue in cheek John, Warren understands its meaning. Your not on here often so it flew over your head.:yo:
:focus:
Also look at the title of the original thread Small R.G Cubans.
So technically Warren is still right.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Hoyo Palmas Extra. Fantastic cigars.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the Hoyo Palmas Extra. Fantastic cigars.


I have to agree with that, I've only had two out of my box of them but really liked them. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I don't care if this doesn't count, but Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas are pretty awesome!


:tpd: 110%

These are truly great little smokes!

Also very, very good and much underrated are the Por Larranaga Petite Coronas.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> to me they taste like smoking celery stalks.


*
What I wanna know is....."What the heck was going on when this was taking place?" :noidea:

Haven't gotten into the too much smaller rgs yet but looking to venture down there soon as the sales come back. Thanks for the thread.:biggrin:*


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion. I know the guide says that 40 to 44 RG is Standard Ring Gauge, but to me a cigar that is 5x42 is a small cigar.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

RyJ Romeos #1 & #2 are nice smokes.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

arnie

42 ring is my "size"...it appears that i am more loyal to size than to brand.

value(not quite 42 rg)...anything called belvedere...upmann , ryj , allones and bolivar stand out(just now).

got time...lonsdale and corona...nobody has mentioned them much on this thread...but believe me they are all worth a try...need a bit more age than shorter smokes yet worth every minute of time invested...gold medals are a good start , same with bolivar coronas. quai dorsay coronas are worth a try also

dont have time...just about anything mentioned so far...my personal favorites...boli pc's and party shorts and pl pc's and punch rs#12's(they all come in wood boxes).

final bonus...if you compare the variety available...maybe 10 or so churchills and almost infinite smaller smokes...yes it is a whole new ballgame.

drink play smoke
derrek


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> *+1 Boli PC
> +1 H.Upmann PC
> +1 Por Larranaga PC* which were recently gifted to me by another BOTL here and they were excellent for such an economy smoke.


This and Reyes.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Tarks said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the Hoyo Palmas Extra. Fantastic cigars.


My favorite. Best for the money IMO. My other is RASC.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. Those are all on my radar now along with some RyJ Mille Fleurs and maybe a Cuaba Divinos and ERDM Lunch Club.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Thanks guys. Those are all on my radar now along with some RyJ Mille Fleurs and maybe a Cuaba Divinos and ERDM Lunch Club.


I would say no to the RYJ MF's. Just not smoking well and right now very disappointing. But i have to give a +1 to the HDM palmas extras, great flavor, and great ROTT. Also what you mentioned, the trini reyes and boli PC are fantastic. Brotha Isaac turned me onto the boli PC and I love em, also great ROTT.

My only beef with "smaller" RG cigars is construction. My one box of trini reyes had a lot of plugged smokes but I love the sub 46 rg cigars to death. sigh...

on the topic of 42 rg cigars...monte 4's anyone?? or the shorter ones like the 5's i believe?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> I would say no to the RYJ MF's. Just not smoking well and right now very disappointing. But i have to give a +1 to the HDM palmas extras, great flavor, and great ROTT. Also what you mentioned, the trini reyes and boli PC are fantastic. Brotha Isaac turned me onto the boli PC and I love em, also great ROTT.
> 
> My only beef with "smaller" RG cigars is construction. My one box of trini reyes had a lot of plugged smokes but I love the sub 46 rg cigars to death. sigh...
> 
> on the topic of 42 rg cigars...monte 4's anyone?? or the shorter ones like the 5's i believe?


I always have boxes of 4's in the cooler.
It is a cigar that most enjoy. It is good ROTT and it is inexpensive. This is a Must have in my book


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

4's are magnificently tasty, IMHO, but so far 2 of the 5 I've had from my box of 25 have had very tight draws (stored at 65%). Not completely plugged, but tighter than I'd like.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

PJD said:


> 4's are magnificently tasty, IMHO, but so far 2 of the 5 I've had from my box of 25 have had very tight draws (stored at 65%). Not completely plugged, but tighter than I'd like.


Try cutting them as if you were going to smoke. Then put them back into the humi for 6 months or so. I don't know why but sometimes this will loosen the draw up quite a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Try cutting them as if you were going to smoke. Then put them back into the humi for 6 months or so. I don't know why but sometimes this will loosen the draw up quite a bit.


I always do that with tight draws i also learned a trick freeze it again the expansion and contraction also loosens em up.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

my personall favs for small ring:

PLPC, Boli PC, boli corona jr, siglo 2, palmas ext.


----------

